# Oh dear...



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

*sigh*

Okay, so remember how I was all like, "I AM A ONE DOG PERSON!"

Sooooo.... The problem is...there are a lot of cute dogs in the world. That being said, atm we have NO room for another dog. We are living in a crappy (alright, it's okay, it's just small) 700 sq ft rental house with a Great Dane. It's tight enough already. BUT...we are looking to buy houses soon.....houses with big fenced in yards. My dilemma is this. Although I'm unemployed at the moment, I'm hoping something will pan out soon. When I do get a job, unless it's close to home, that likely means 8 hrs home alone everyday for the Mins. She has always lived with other dogs and loves them... but she does fine by herself as well. The wheels started turning after reading Temple Grandin's, "Animals make us Human," when she claims that if you ARE gone 8 hrs a day, it's almost cruel for them to be by themselves.

Thoughts?? 

Also for those of you with Danes, do you feel more comfortable with other Danes or big dogs? What I mean by this is that Minnie's play can get a little rough... so a very small dog is out. I DO love me some Great Danes, but they sure make life expensive.....particularly when you spoil them rotten. :wink:

What do you think? Are 2 dogs better than 1???


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Also if we ever left or went anywhere on vacation, I feel like someone watching 2 Great Danes is a lot harder than just one! One is hard enough! We'd definitely need to look into pet sitters....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Of course 2 dogs are better than one  Although it does mean double the trouble. I love having a 'pair' and I really want to get another big dog for Shellie to wrestle and play with although she's pretty good with Ziva and Ziva holds her own. I had 2 danes before we actually got the female so the male would have someone more his own size to play with, although he had a blast with my sisters Bouvier, they would chase each other and play all the time.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

2 dogs are twice the food bill, twice the vet bill, three times the trouble and 10 times more fun.  I honestly don't think 2 danes are any more difficult to handle than 2 small breeds, maybe easier.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never lasted more then a month with just one dog. I just can't seem to do it. We were a tad concerned about Shade coming to live with us since Rocky was so spoiled and Chelsy doesn't really count as a dog now (she doesn't really play or even acknowledge Rocky anymore since she can't see). But, I can't imagine Rocky ever being without Shade now. We can 'play' with Rocky, but we definitely can't wrestle with him like Shade does! Plus they share plates, they share sniffs on walks, they chase deer together, and they actually watch out for each other outside. We had a wild animal (pretty sure it was a fox) screaming at them from behind our fence the other night and Shade would NOT come in until I made sure Rocky was inside first. 

So, we will always have at least two dogs. Two work well for me now because I can walk them easily together. When I had 4 dogs it was really hard to take them on walks. We had to go in shifts. Yes, it costs a bit more and they take up a little more room, but I'd rather give up some furniture and replace it with dog beds then give up dogs.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I defiantly prefer two dogs. There more expensive but there a whole lot of fun, it's fun to have two dogs with different personalities. I like the fact my dogs have each ether but I honestly do worry about the fact of dogs being alone together and fighting though because it can happen.*


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be honest....a part of me selfishly thinks that Minnie will probably bond more to another dog than to me.. and I'm mildly concerned this could impact training or just her general lovebug-ness. 

I've only ever had one dog at a time.... is this kind of thinking unfounded?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think that getting a companion for minnie is a good idea....but i'm biased because i've always been a multi dog household and a believer in living that way.

on the other hand, i wouldn't recommend getting another dog unless your finances are such that you guys can afford it....as long as you can financially handle having two dogs, i say go for it.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Minnie may really bond with the other dog really well but then again, she may prefer you. It depends how well they mesh. When I owned my old boy Guage, he and Sunny didn't mesh well and both dogs prefered me over each enter any day. They actually did fight over me so I had to be careful.*

Sunny and Serenity, they have bonded very well. They stick together. I am lucky though, Serenity loves spending just as much time with me. Sunny, depends on his mood but he's the love bug he's always been.

Some dogs don't like play mates.
Look, I am two sides because I know the benefits of dogs being together but I also know the dangers of dogs being left together so I'm two sided with leaving dogs alone together. In saying that, my two are together *but I know the possible danger.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I couldn't go back to having just one Dane. I'm ok with them bonding to each other because its so touching to see them play and snuggle together. I'm a Dane snob through and through so I would only get other Danes, well...because I prefer their temperament, ease in coat care and I just love them. I still spend one on one time with each one of my dogs so that I can keep the bond with them. I'm gone for 9-12 hours a day while Jon stays home with them but I feel no less bonded to them than he is. My dogs are just my world outside of work. 

I honestly don't ever worry about our dogs being left alone together. The only fights we have had was when we were right there, actually inadvertently causing them with our actions. Bailey and Shiloh are still like oil and water, but they haven't fought in over a year. 

How old is Minnie?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Have to add to Natalie's post... we had 5 dogs in 780sqft so can relate to the small house issue. It never really was a problem for us though


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DOOOOO ITTTTTT!!!!:thumb:

I dont see a problem with it.....we have 4 dogs, 2 small and 2 medium, and 2 cats...in a house that isnt even 750 square feet.....that's nearly like 2 Danes...right?!?!LOL :lol:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Have to add to Natalie's post... we had 5 dogs in 780sqft so can relate to the small house issue. It never really was a problem for us though


Sometimes with a foster & babysitting for family we'd have up to 9 dogs in that house LOL!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as space goes, our original house was 1100 sq feet with no garage, basement, or attic. We had 4 dogs, 3 cats, 2 little toddlers, and I babysat 2 more toddlers. Somehow you just keep stuffing more things in when you have limited space. 

Eventually we just added on to the house, first a big addition, then a 3 car garage plus a workshop. Now we're down to just 3 dogs and one kid at home and the place is empty!! I really have to get more dogs!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie will be 2 in November. She has loved every other dog she's met ... and grew up with her sister and another dane until she was about 1....then from 1 - 1.5 she lived with another dane and a pit mix, who she ADORED. Now it's just her and she does just fine... she is perfectly content to sleep while we are gone -- like most danes, she needs a LOT of beauty sleep. :wink: 

Our house feels VERY small right now just because of the layout... it seems like she can't walk around without whacking her tail on something. We also only have a front yard at the moment -- I would wait til I had a nice fenced in backyard before I got another dog. Financially we could swing it... either way though I think she's pretty happy -- she seems SO grateful considering the past she's had....

What can I say; I'm a total sucker for Danes now....


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I too would love to get another dog. But I would do it for me and not for Avery. Avery is still crated when I am not home and I do not expect this to change anytime soon, and I assume my next dog will be the same way, so they wouldn't be able to really keep each other company when I am not home.

If I were to get another dog though, my biggest concern would be ensuring the two of them get along. If they didn't I would find a way to make it work, but it would just make life soooo much easier if they did.

Like others have said, if you feel you can afford a second dog, go for it!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

In my experience, 2 dogs is easier than 1.3 is harder than 2.4 is no harder than 3. Once I hit 5, 6 & 7 were no more difficult. Now we have 6. 

I can't fathom having one dog anymore. Having two, they play with eachother, provide mental stimulation and companionship. They ARE double the cost as far as food and vet go, so that's something to consider. My house is 3005 sq. Ft., but in reality we mostly live in just 1500 of it because the basement isn't used as much. Danes are stackable, so we have never had a space issue. 
I can not imagine having anything but danes, boxers, and maybe a corgi.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I think you've come to the wrong place to be talked out of it so I hope that's not what you were looking for. :smile: I have 9 dogs and while I wouldn't recommend that it works for us. My guys are all small and similar in size and thankfully all get along great. I would love to one day have just 3 or 4 but couldn't ever just be down to one. Too lonely....


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Okay, so remember how I was all like, "I AM A ONE DOG PERSON!"


Haha sounds just like me. I've always said I'm a one dog person as well (and thought my brothers were being silly saying they got second dogs to keep the first company), but now I really want a second dog to keep Duke company while we are at work. I know he sleeps a lot during the day but I hate that he's by himself. The things is, I'm the only one who thinks it's a good idea  husband doesnt like the idea, and my mum and stepdad (though they have no final say, we do get their advice on a lot of things in general, so we asked them) are ADAMANT it is a bad idea, and that Duke doesn't need the company, he's fine...




minnieme said:


> Also if we ever left or went anywhere on vacation, I feel like someone watching 2 Great Danes is a lot harder than just one! One is hard enough! We'd definitely need to look into pet sitters....


This is another issues of mine... and one of the one's Steven used as a reason we can't get another dog. My mum already said she wont house-sit for us to take care of two big dogs (we're going overseas for a week and a half in November, and at this stage she is most likely going to stay at our place to care for the pets). And we want to go to New Zealand next year, and that would likely be a 2 week holiday - that's a long time to ask someone to take care of 2 big dogs and a cat!

The other reason my mum said not to is because Steven & I plan to start having kids in the next year or two, so when that happens, I will obviously be home a lot more. And if I have a newborn to look after, do I really want to have TWO dogs as well? I say yes, haha, but everyone else is against me 

And every time I accept their arguments, a thread like this pops up and convinces me I need another dog haha


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm also a person who could never have just one:biggrin: I got my little one, Kai so my high energy, demanding pooch could have another outlet for his energy( or rather that was the angle that worked to convince DH that we NEEDED another one:laugh Absolutely get another one, when you get settled into a new job and house. Maybe look into fostering one that's similar in age, that way you will know what their temperment is like and whether they will get along.

The bonding concern is only something to worry about if you bring home a pup. In Minnie's eyes you are #1, a pup may bond more strongly to another dog first, rather than their human. This is why it's a bad idea to bring up siblings together. You do have to work a little harder to keep a pup looking to you for direction rather than them just following the older dog's lead.

No matter what, two dogs will give you endless entertainment and twice the love


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think that it is just as easy to have two Danes as it is to have one.
I don't worry about any bonding issues, Danes are velcro dogs, so 
as soon as you walk through the door, they forget about everything else.
The only difference is that you would have two Danes following you around
instead of one!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't have Danes but from what I've seen of people with multiple Danes (and multiple dogs in general) is that while the dogs will bond to each other, they still maintain their bond with their owners and are still just as snuggly and affectionate, but now you have two dogs to love on you and they can keep each other company while you're away. I would never go back to being a one dog household for that very reason. That and I'm addicted to dogs apparently.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I just sent this thread to my husband, so he could be convinced to let me get a second dog... and he refused to read it haha he knows too well that I can convince him! Oh well I'll keep trying :thumb:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

<LOL> GOTCHA! I have lots of space 3,600 sq ft. And ALL 4 of us, me & 3 dogs live in about 1600 sq ft of it. I use French doors to shut off the other part and save on heat & air as the areas have separate units.

One dog was ridiculous, so I got 2 then 3 and have never returned to one. <LOL> They spend most of their time where ever I happen to be-sometimes Apollo will wander away if a tv is on-he loves Television! people do not believe me until they witness it.  Go on, get another-you will love it!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty convinced.... ha ha! I'm still concerned about who would watch them while we were away... we travel a couple of times a year to visit family on the east coast (though usually just for a long weekend) and it'd probably be best to just have someone come stay in the house. I feel like asking a friend to take on two danes is kind of...imposing. :wink:

I just emailed the rescue where we got Minnie... and told them I'd be keeping my eye on the site for a suitable playmate...mwhahaha. It might take a while, because I do want an adult...and I'd like to make sure they don't have any serious issues (i.e., I'd want him/her to be good with kids, don't really wanna deal with any severe resource guarding, pulling on the leash issues, etc). I know we got SOOO lucky with Minnie -- she is so good 90% of the time. But I'm okay with waiting. We found her... there's bound to be another one with a similar temperament; it just might take a little longer!

Thanks for your input everybody!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Until last January, I only had one dog at a time but two cats. Tanis was ok with it, but I felt sad for him because he loves to play with other dogs and he wasn't getting that very much. Dog parks are scary because he's on the bigger side - not a Dane but still 75lbs and the bigger dogs at the park were more aggressive. In the city your choices are limited to allow them free play with other dogs. 

I also don't have room for two big dogs so I got Tiffa the mini-Dachshund for him. He has a BLAST playing with her! When I come home from work they celebrate and rough house, though it's mostly Tiffa rough-housing and Tanis pretending she's "got him." The thing about Danes is while they'll play rough with other dogs their size, they will be more gentle with a little one - so I've learned from my friend's Danes. 

Now my animal family is complete! I just have one cat now because my daughter moved out and took hers but Mo is A-OK with being the only cat. I guess my daughter's cat was a jerk because Mo has been celebrating since he left.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> The thing about Danes is while they'll play rough with other dogs their size, they will be more gentle with a little one - so I've learned from my friend's Danes.


I think Minnie is still in her puppy stage because it is sometimes very difficult for her to tone down her play. She does at first, but then she might forget and try to escalate it to a bit rougher. That's where I come in and she usually gets told off. :wink: I just think she'd love to have someone to play with that's her own size.... and I'd LOVE a dog with a similar temperament!! 

Point: Danes are just the best! :tongue:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Now I really want a dane  haha. There was a dane mix advertised at our local rescue a week or two ago that I was trying to convince Steven to meet, but he refused, as usual lol and now he's been adopted


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Danes are seriously amazing. As everyone reiterates, they are goofy and noble all at once. The most loyal lovebugs you'll ever have. Can be totally lazy or up for a nice hike. VERY versatile dogs.

Now...the boyfriend is not entirely convinced that we *need* another dog.... but maybe once we get into a bigger house, his heart will get a little bigger too! The layout of our house really does make it difficult to conceive of having another dog here....skinny skinny hallways, sharp corners everywhere, unnecessary, non-weight bearing walls that just make it feel so much smaller....

He's just really concerned about when we leave for vacations...I agree that asking someone to take on two danes is kinda rough...but I know we could make it work!!!! Just gotta make him see that.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Now...the boyfriend is not entirely convinced that we *need* another dog....


What is it with husbands/boyfriends? I don't know why Steven hasn't learnt that I'm always right... haha



minnieme said:


> He's just really concerned about when we leave for vacations...I agree that asking someone to take on two danes is kinda rough...but I know we could make it work!!!! Just gotta make him see that.


Yeah vacations are an issue, though we only have one more planned after one we are taking in November (and then we are planning to have kids, so vacations will be off the table lol), so maybe I can convince him after the November holiday that we can manage it :thumb: I'll tell him to let me chose a dog as a christmas present haha

EDIT: OH also, I just thought of something else that may convince him... I have applied for a job at this big industrial company where I live (kind of the go-to place for well-paying jobs), so if I get that job, I would be working long hours like he is (Steven works 10 hour days but because of travel time he is gone for about 13 hours, and I think the job I have applied for would have me gone for about 10 or 11 hours including travel), so I'm sure I can convince him then that we actually do NEED a companion for Duke (because we actually will need one then, it wont just be me saying we need one lol)


----------

